# How to get a job



## Abdul Rehman (Oct 23, 2018)

My wife live in perth..but she is very upset bcz she have no job..plz tell me how she get a job


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Abdul Rehman said:


> My wife live in perth..but she is very upset bcz she have no job..plz tell me how she get a job


Hi! She could update her Resume and upload it along with a Cover Letter on Seek or Indeed. If she is a Permanent Resident or Citizen, she could apply for a job in a government department. Essentially, it depends on her work experience and qualification. Should she not have any Australian qualification and/or work experience, consider enrolling in a nationally recognised course with compulsory work placement hours. In this way, upon successful completion, she would gain an Australian qualification, work experience and work culture. On the other hand, should she have an overseas qualification, research on where to have it assessed under Australian Qualification Framework. Wishing you and her all the best!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Abdul Rehman said:


> My wife live in perth..but she is very upset bcz she have no job..plz tell me how she get a job


To help we require more information like what is her work experience, what visa is she on?

When people are here on a TR visa is can take more time to get a job than when on PR. The first job is generally the hardest, after the first job it makes it easier to get a job because then they have Australian work experience.

The cover letter should have what her work rights are in Australia as when an employer sees foreign work experience on a resume if you don't mention the work rights they are more inclined to not worry about the application as they don't want to waste their time if the person can't work what they need them to in Australia.

The other thing is to make sure that the resume is Australianised.

Also get her to register for job alerts with indeed and seek and upload the resume up as well. It also wouldn't hurt to get a linkedin account too.


----------

